# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  HCM-Cần mua Vít me Phi 16, hành trình 500m có gối 2 đầu

## gnuhuuh

Như tiêu đề
Mình cần mua 2 cây vít me có hình dáng như hình bên dưới (ảnh tham khảo trên mạng)
Nhu cầu mình cần hành trình 500mm, phi tầm 16mm, gối 2 đầu và con chạy ở giữa có lỗ như hình luôn nha
2 cây giống y chang nhau 
ACE nào có hàng ở HCM vui lòng inbox mình qua zalo cũng được 098.801.2815
Mình chẹck zalo thuờng xuyên và đến tận nơi để lấy hàng
cảm ơn anh em

----------


## garynguyen

Bên shop mình còn vít me 20 bước 10, hành trình đúng 510 (max), về mua thêm gối là xong

----------

